# Amazon Fire Phone



## Remy Hendra (Nov 18, 2014)

It is based on Android OS and it installs Android apps so my question is will it install Uber partner app?? It's gone for sale for $229 now.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...ode=as2&tag=ubne0c-20&linkId=AQNMICZH5KM4GDEZ


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

You can only download from the Amazon App store I think... and the uber partner app is not listed.

you may be able to "side load" or hack the phone, but the partner app is not on the amazon appstore.

The Kindle Fire has the same issues, only using the Amazon Appstore has limitations.


----------



## grUBBER (Sep 11, 2014)

Remy Hendra said:


> It is based on Android OS and it installs Android apps so my question is will it install Uber partner app?? It's gone for sale for $229 now.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...ode=as2&tag=ubne0c-20&linkId=AQNMICZH5KM4GDEZ


Is uber android app any good at
all?
It will take 6 month to brake even if you drop uber $10 a week plan, but even if you miss 2-3 pings a week because of a shitty android app, you will never break even


----------



## Remy Hendra (Nov 18, 2014)

I had a ZTE Zmax with KitKat (4.4.2) and Uber Partner app was running perfectly fine on it. However, I gave the phone to my brother. Again Uber Partner app is a third party app that Uber send you directly and also not listed on Google Play or Apple AppStore.


----------



## grUBBER (Sep 11, 2014)

itemy Hendra said:


> I had a ZTE Zmax with KitKat (4.4.2) and Uber Partner app was running perfectly fine on it. However, I gave the phone to my brother. Again Uber Partner app is a third party app that Uber send you directly and also not listed on Google Play or Apple AppStore.


I think it's in google play for a few weeks now


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Remy Hendra said:


> I had a ZTE Zmax with KitKat (4.4.2) and Uber Partner app was running perfectly fine on it. However, I gave the phone to my brother. Again Uber Partner app is a third party app that Uber send you directly and also not listed on Google Play or Apple AppStore.


The Uber Partner app is indeed now on the google play store, and has been downloaded 50,000 times.

check out the new Motorola G, on the Motorola website, 5" screen about $200.00 outright.


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

The Uber Partner app is on Google play but it's hard to find.
The best way, is to find the Uber passenger app then scroll to the bottom
where is says "more apps by this developer"
I was toying with idea of an Amazon tablet but it's a risk.
Even if it works there might be an update in the future that might knock it off,
then who knows, I don't see Uber giving priority to Amazon device compatibility.
It's much safer to go with one of the more popular devices like Samsung.


----------



## Remy Hendra (Nov 18, 2014)

Thanks for the input guys! I will check out the other phones, too!


----------



## rakesh_hocrox (Dec 23, 2014)

*Fire Phone 2: Comeback Of Amazon To Capture The Mobile Market. Check more details on iwbag
*


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

rakesh_hocrox said:


> *Fire Phone 2: Comeback Of Amazon To Capture The Mobile Market. Check more details on iwbag*


POST # 9 / RAKESH H. : Latest I heard,
Uber was banned in several major
cities of the Sub Continent. Where are you?


----------



## rakesh_hocrox (Dec 23, 2014)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 9 / RAKESH H. : Latest I heard,
> Uber was banned in several major
> cities of the Sub Continent. Where are you?


Uber is banned in New Delhi and other major cities of India and I am from Chandigarh India.


----------

